# How to get cologne smell off of rubber strap?



## studiompd

Does anyone have any tips on getting cologne/perfume odor off a rubber strap? I bought a Seiko Z22 used on the forums and can't for the life of me get ride of the smell. Here's what I've tried so far:
-scrubbing it with dishwash detergent
-leaving it in a box baking soda overnight
-leaving in baking soda and vinegar overnight

Any magic concoction I should try?


----------



## Nokie

Might try rubbing alcohol, but it can be hard to remove odors from rubber once it has been exposed or come in contact with something like cologne. Can be very tough to extract if the smell has permeated the rubber. 

Might also consider a bath in Lysol or something similar as another suggestion.


----------



## studiompd

Thanks, I'll give it a try. I think the previous owner wore it a good amount, so I'm guessing it did get into rubber.


----------



## pk22

I just recently ran into this. I tried several different concoctions including vinegar. The only thing that worked was saoking the strap in rubbing aclholo for SEVERAL days. Then i srubbed it with dish soap afterwards.


----------



## PowerChucker

can you try letting it soak in boiling water?


----------



## Hutch300

OP, very old thread I know. I have this exact situation - any new good options?


----------



## sathomasga

Hutch300 said:


> OP, very old thread I know. I have this exact situation - any new good options?


Just went through this myself and I think the only thing that works is patience. It's taken almost 3 weeks, but the scent is essentially undetectable now. During that time, I made a point of wearing the strap for workouts every day (several pool sessions were probably especially influential) to expose it to chlorine and sweat, as well as soaking it in distilled vinegar overnight.


----------



## Seabee1

I had the same issue, I tried alcohol, disinfectant, coffee, coffee grounds, lemon, oranges, nothing. It was like an evil entity had possessed it. I ended up buying a new strap


----------



## tommy_boy

I have a Marathon rubber strap. It, and its vanilla scent are sealed in a zip lock bag. I can't smell a thing.


----------



## Hutch300

I hope I am able to get it out. I bought a PAM strap here on the forum listed in "like new condition". The seller was not too keen to hear my dissatisfaction for the very strong cologne smell of the strap. So I am left with trying to solve the problem. Couple days and it still stinks.


----------



## tinman143

A 1 hour vinegar bath has done nothing so far. How much cologne some guys wear is astonishing....especially around the wrists??? SMDH

Hoping someone can see this thread and chime in with a concoction or voodoo spell that works. Praying!


----------



## Hutch300

I tried everything an mine still poses the smell. I am going to keep at it. I wish sellers considered smell in condition.


----------



## Mauric

You can try exposing the strap to direct sun light. Try it for few days and I'm pretty sure it will disappear.


----------



## tinman143

tinman143 said:


> A 1 hour vinegar bath has done nothing so far. How much cologne some guys wear is astonishing....especially around the wrists??? SMDH
> 
> Hoping someone can see this thread and chime in with a concoction or voodoo spell that works. Praying!


After vinegar, I tried 91% alcohol for an hour+…..nothing. Then lemon juice…nada. Coconut oil…no dice. 

Will try direct sunlight tomorrow but no expectations.


----------



## Mauric

tinman143 said:


> After vinegar, I tried 91% alcohol for an hour+…..nothing. Then lemon juice…nada. Coconut oil…no dice.
> 
> Will try direct sunlight tomorrow but no expectations.


Try it for several days. UV radiation should get rid of the smell.


----------



## Ginseng108

Here is what I recently did and it worked for heavily cologne-polluted Casio resin strap and case parts. 

submerge parts in a glass jar containing 91% isopropyl alcohol (get from drugstore)
heat in a water bath to 125F/52C for 8 hrs
dump out IPA and replace with fresh
heat for another 8 hrs
remove from alcohol, rinse off, let dry in air for 4 days
This works because the alcohol draws out the scent ingredients which are oil/alcohol soluble. After drying for a few days, the plastic parts are now scent-free. 

If you don't want to use heat, you'll need to leave it in room temperature alcohol for 2 x 5 days because temperature accelerates the leaching out. The above temperature is also well below the threshold for any permanent deformation of the plastic so all good. Note that the soft plastic and rubber types you'll find in watches will probably swell slightly from the alcohol. Once all the alcohol has evaporated, they'll be back at their original dimensions.


----------



## Mauric

Ginseng108 said:


> Here is what I recently did and it worked for heavily cologne-polluted Casio resin strap and case parts.
> 
> submerge parts in a glass jar containing 91% isopropyl alcohol (get from drugstore)
> heat in a water bath to 125F/52C for 8 hrs
> dump out IPA and replace with fresh
> heat for another 8 hrs
> remove from alcohol, rinse off, let dry in air for 4 days
> This works because the alcohol draws out the scent ingredients which are oil/alcohol soluble. After drying for a few days, the plastic parts are now scent-free.
> 
> If you don't want to use heat, you'll need to leave it in room temperature alcohol for 2 x 5 days because temperature accelerates the leaching out. The above temperature is also well below the threshold for any permanent deformation of the plastic so all good. Note that the soft plastic and rubber types you'll find in watches will probably swell slightly from the alcohol. Once all the alcohol has evaporated, they'll be back at their original dimensions.


Sounds good.

Good solvents should dissolve perfume components.


----------



## Snowback

Try a solution of Simple Green in an ultrasonic jewelry cleaner. Use 50/50 mix with hot water & then just keep the cleaner running (mine has a 10 minute cycle). Some colognes may never be disguised or removed but it's worth a try. The solution is friendly to rubber & plastics.


----------



## MagicNC

Saddle soap or Myers leather conditioner.


----------



## Mauric

Did something work?

I'm very optimistic with the ultrasonic bath, it will clean at a microscopic level.

The UV radiation from the sun or UV lamp should decompose some of the chemicals.

And the polar solve t should dissolve some of the chemicals.

I would say that the safest for the strap integrity by far is the ultrasonic bath and the UV radiation and the alcohol may deteriorate the strap a bit depending on the exposition.


----------



## tinman143

Unfortunately none of the above worked


----------



## sathomasga

Mauric said:


> Did something work?


Just wear it. Work out with it. Swim with it. Took about 2 weeks in my case, but the scent is gone.


----------



## Vdubz

Have you tried to boil it? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cleger

Get a cat to piss on it.


----------

